# What does it mean when a wheel was "forged"?



## jordan_327 (Oct 27, 2007)

What advantage does it have over non-forged ones?
Thanks.


----------



## Chasemedown (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: What does it mean when a wheel was "forged"? (jordan_327)*

http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/...04989


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Stronger and generally lighter. 
When something is cast, it means molten metal is poured into a mold, and it hardens and becomes whatever was molded... In this case, a wheel. This is cheap, but usually allows the metal to be a little porous, which weakens it. 
When something is forged, the metal is literally hammered into shape with tons upon tons of pressure. The metal is beaten into shape and pressed very hard which doesn't allow much (if any) air into the finished product.
There is also another way of shaping metal called billet, which is when something is carved out of a single block of metal. If you've ever seen on American Chopper when they cut a wheel on a CNC machine, that is a billet wheel.


----------



## jordan_327 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Drummerdude416 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_Stronger and generally lighter. 
When something is cast, it means molten metal is poured into a mold, and it hardens and becomes whatever was molded... In this case, a wheel. This is cheap, but usually allows the metal to be a little porous, which weakens it. 
When something is forged, the metal is literally hammered into shape with tons upon tons of pressure. The metal is beaten into shape and pressed very hard which doesn't allow much (if any) air into the finished product.
There is also another way of shaping metal called billet, which is when something is carved out of a single block of metal. If you've ever seen on American Chopper when they cut a wheel on a CNC machine, that is a billet wheel. 

WOW! wealth of info...I had no idea that's actually really cool to know... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nightphorge (Mar 2, 2008)

Cast wheels are only porous if they are defective. The main difference in strength comes from the cold working of the metal, which changes the grain sizes and shape, giving a forged wheel directional strength. But for reference, stock steelies are 'forged' ie stamped and welded, so it's all relative to how much cold working is being done to make the final shape, and what material you're working with.


----------

